# Gerhard K hat Geburtstag



## MW (28 November 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Gerhard


----------



## Full Flavor (28 November 2008)

Na da wünsch ich dir mal alles Gute und beim Feiern schön übertreiben

:sm20::sm20::sm20:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 November 2008)

:sm20:


..... auch aus dem Lipperland .......


----------



## crash (28 November 2008)

Von mir auch alles Gute!


----------



## ralfi (28 November 2008)

Ja denn , alles alles gute und schöne Feierei!!!!


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 November 2008)

... und nochmal aus dem Lipperland :

:sm20: und :sm24: und Alles Gute ...


----------



## mst (28 November 2008)

:sm20:Wünsche ebenfalls alles Gute!!


----------



## Cerberus (28 November 2008)

Auch von mir Alles Gute! :sm20:

Und feier schön kräftig. Morgen ist ja schließlich Wochenende!


----------



## Gerhard K (28 November 2008)

keine sorge.ich werde mich sicher nicht zurückhalten beim feiern.


----------



## HaDi (28 November 2008)

Da schließe ich mich gerne an ...

:sm20:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 November 2008)

Hallo,

auch alles Gute von Gerhard zu Gerhard :-D


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 November 2008)

jetzt mal alles gute aus dem Hochstift, gleich neben den Lipperland!

:sm20: gruß Helmut


----------



## Kai (28 November 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## Homer79 (28 November 2008)

Ich schliesse mich den Glückwünschen an...


----------



## Steve81 (28 November 2008)

Von mir auch alles Gute! :sm20:


----------

